# About.com- Effect of IBS Diarrhea on Birth Control Pills



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you ask it, I will attempt to find an answer. When I published a blog on the effect of birth control pills on IBS, a reader asked an extremely important question, "Is the contraceptive pill less effective in people with IBS/the symptoms of IBS (namely diarrhea)?" It took me a while to find an answer (such as it is). You will find it here:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

